
Heyzap (YC W09) Launches Social Bar for Games - dwynings
http://games.venturebeat.com/2010/01/26/heyzaps-new-social-bar-makes-flash-games-more-social/
======
qeorge
I've always been impressed with Heyzap's willingness to describe itself in
terms of other well-known services. e.g., "Meebo bar for games", "YouTube of
flash games."

------
foobar2k
Venturebeat is down right now. I'm sure it will be back up soon, but in the
meantime check out our blog post:

<http://blog.heyzap.com/general/heyzap-launches-social-bar/>

------
xal
From the title it sounded like they are starting a franchise of Bars where
gamers can socialize.

Anyone else find it weird that it seems like almost everyone under 30 plays
video games but they are entirely confined to home? I wonder why there aren't
more places like Portlands amazing <http://www.groundkontrol.com/> .

